# Any one here know if...



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Glock will make a sub compact with picatinny rail? This is one reason I'm looking at the XD. I like the picatinny rail option and the longer grip. An extended mag can fix the grip problem but the rail is another thing.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Unfortunately, I'm a bit out of the industry loop here in Afghanistan! I'd say wait for the SHOT Show and see what new goodies Glock brings (if any). If no pocket gun with a rail, go for the XD. I think if they were going to do a rail on the subcompacts they would have done it already, but who knows?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks Mike. When is the shot show this year?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Somewhere way back I think I remember seeing maybe a Glock 30 with a little rail on it.....but I just might have been dreaming! :smt102 Did you google the question yet?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

There is a 30 with a rail, but not the 9mm/.40/.357 guns. The 30 is pretty big for a "subcompact." ;-)

SHOT Show 2008 runs February 2-5 in Las Vegas.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Here's a pic of the G30. I don't believe they every made a sub-compact with a accessory rail other than the G30 (which is a FAT sub-compact). I think I might like it. I guess I need to go "handle" one. I've got long skinny fingers so it just might work.


----------

